# Algie Eaters??



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

I know this is probably a really stupid question.. but i was wondering if i could buy an algie eater and put it in the rbp tank without worrying if they will eat it .. i would always have food in the tank for them to eat instead of the algie eater. . thanks .. any suggestion appreciated.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

eventually it'll still get eaten. what kind of a algae eater are you getting? i wouldn't suggest getting a pleco cause they basically sh*t all over the place.


----------



## Mr_kIpLiNg (Jul 8, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> eventually it'll still get eaten. what kind of a algae eater are you getting? i wouldn't suggest getting a pleco cause they basically sh*t all over the place.
> [snapback]1114469[/snapback]​


I have a pleco in my RBP tank but i have sand as substrate. I find this EASIER to clean upup pleco sh*t than using gravel as it is easier for me to spot. Also i put the pleco in BEFORE the RBPs and so far so good. Any other fish that now enters their tank gets eaten.

Everyone has different experiences with plecos or other algae eaters so it would be good to see what others have to say concerning this matter.

Nate


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

sooner or later he will get eaten no matter how much you feed him..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to piranha discussion.........









I think plecos are hit and miss.I know people that have had long term success with plecos with piranha, but your taking a chance with it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If you are talking about an algea eater that is somewhat like a Chinese Algea Eater or any other lightly colored, unprotected fish, then it probably will not last long. I think that one of the main reasons plecos survive for the time that they do, is because they aren't really viewed as a food source. They are just oddly shaped from any other fish and they don't move very often. I guess that is just my opinion, but that's from my observations. I've watched my reds before just stare at a pleco on the side of the tank, and they act like they wanna kill it, but they just seem confused and never take action, but then as soon as the pleco moves a bit, the chase is on and the pleco would hide.....
~Taylor~


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Well guys what type of algae eater does'nt sh*t everywhere? Because i gotta clean out my tank way too much because of my little pleco


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

bjmarche said:


> Well guys what type of algae eater does'nt sh*t everywhere? Because i gotta clean out my tank way too much because of my little pleco
> [snapback]1114698[/snapback]​


A Chinese Algea Eater would be good, but some people claim that they are a lot stupider than plecos and don't hide, therefore the piranha would get them pretty fast....
~Taylor~


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> If you are talking about an algea eater that is somewhat like a Chinese Algea Eater or any other lightly colored, unprotected fish, then it probably will not last long. I think that one of the main reasons plecos survive for the time that they do, is because they aren't really viewed as a food source. They are just oddly shaped from any other fish and they don't move very often. I guess that is just my opinion, but that's from my observations. I've watched my reds before just stare at a pleco on the side of the tank, and they act like they wanna kill it, but they just seem confused and never take action, but then as soon as the pleco moves a bit, the chase is on and the pleco would hide.....
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1114660[/snapback]​


my reds did the same exact thing haha. only nipped it a couple of times but got scared off when it started moving.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo anything and everything is game for the rbp so to answer your question there should always be concern about whatever you put in the same tank. The best thing you can do is create caves and add driftwood and throw some plants in there for cover. And even with that there are definitely no guarantees when dealing with predators.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well just in my little experiences i have had good luck with butterfly loaches,although i have had acouple of them get eatin though but oh well at three dollars a pop.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I've always thought that an algae eater that was introduced when the rbp's were babies would have a better chance at surviving. My friend had a 6" algae eater in his tank for 3 years before it got eaten due to him forgeting to feed the rbp's. The algae eater was living in the tank before he even bought piranhas. I think it helped because they piranha grew up with it. But as soon as they were not fed and became hungry....... you get the rest.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

thanks guys...


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

just do it. there like 2$. i think my pleco is finally learning to work around them, but he gets a few fin nips here and there


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i tried 5 chinese algae eaters once...and they were gone within the first night.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

You can also try buying a dozen ghost shrimp, they did wonders in my tank and they last alot longer than the pleco.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

My pleco has lasted over 2 months now...He only comes out at night...When the piranhas are sleeping...and the pleco hides right behind the powerhead or heater...The piranha's never know he's there...They have tried to attack a few times, when the pleco messed up and moved during the day...But he's still alive and kicking.


----------



## tectad (Jul 5, 2005)

i never had any luck with them..............seems like sooner or later they end up getting eaten.


----------

